# Am/Enduro Hardtail für kleine Frauen



## nam_bika (12. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt's sowas wie beschrieben von der Stange? Ich finde nur Räder mit 100 mm Federweg und steilem Lenkwinkel. Selber was aufbauen wäre wohl das beste, allerdings überschreite ich mit m. E. guten Teilen immer wieder das Budget.... und ich habe keinen Plan was man bei Frauengeomtrie anders ist.


----------



## Echinopsis (12. April 2017)

Ein paar mehr Details wären hilfreich, um deine Anfrage beantworten zu können. Enduro/AM Hardtails kann man auch als Komplettbikes von der Stange kaufen. Die meisten ziehen in diesem Bereich aber einen eigenen Aufbau vor.

Deshalb solltest du hier ein paar Infos zu dir und deinem Budget angeben. Wie groß bist du, welche Schrittlänge hast du? Je nach Körpergröße ist es einfacher oder auch komplizierter ein passendes Bike für dich zu finden. Bei 150 cm ist es schwieriger, bist du dagegen 170 cm stehen dir auch bei Stangenware so ziemlich alle Möglichkeiten offen.
Für solche Spaßhardtails gibt es inzwischen einge Anbieter, wie z.B. Ragley, On One, Cotic, NS bikes, etc. Hier kannst du dir Anregungen holen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/zeigt-her-eure-freeride-hardtails-teil-3.490119/page-784

Wieviel Geld kannst/möchtest du für so ein Bike ausgeben? Damit, dass ein Eigenaufbau im Vergleich zu einem Komplettbike oft teuerer ist, hast du nicht ganz unrecht. Wenn man ein bisschen schaut und z.B. auch auf gebrauchte Teile zurück greift, kann man aber auch da einiges sparen.
Selber Schrauben macht Spaß. Wenn man ein Bike fährt, dass man selbst aufgebaut hat, ist das eine schöne Sache. Außerdem lernt man viel über die Technik und kann einen großen Teil der anfallenden Wartungs- und Reparaturarbeiten selbst machen. Wenn du aber überhaupt keinen Plan davon hast und auch niemanden in der Nähe, der dir helfen kann, wird es wirklich schwierig.

Da hier im Forum einige Mädels mit Hardtails der gewünschten Kategorie unterwegs sind, wirst du bestimmt eine Menge Input bekommen.

P.S. Frauengeometrie ist Quatsch. Du brauchst einen Rahmen mit einer passenden Geometrie. Ob du Männlein oder Weiblein bist, ist dabei egal.

Grüße Tine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (12. April 2017)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike...-oder-kleiner-gesucht-schau-hier-rein.743691/


----------



## Donnie797 (12. April 2018)

Das Thema interessiert mich auch, da meine Frau (1,50m gross) auch ein trailfähiges Hardtail braucht - ich hänge mich mal mit dran


----------



## kaii (12. April 2018)

https://www.cheetah.de/mountainbike/alpencross-for-pleasure.html

Gibt es als Am und Enduro Version in größe XS, 350mm sitzrohr. 

Fully gibt's auch,kostet fast nicht mehr wie die (sehr teuren)Hardtails


----------

